# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Turniri tradicional Dioqezan - Kosove

## NoName

*TURNIRI TRADICIONAL DIOQEZAN*



Me *17 Qershor 2006* ne Palestren Moderne Sportive "*Dilloni Benz*" (6 km - ne aksin rrugor Prishtine-Peje), do te mbahet Turniri tradicional dioqezan, ku marrin pjese te gjitha famullite me nga nje ekip prej 10 lojtaresh.

Lojet do te referohen nga *gjyqtarë profesional* (qe bejne pjese ne Ligen Futbollistike te KS) dhe pjesemarrja per cdo famulli eshte: *80* euro.


_Keshilli Organizativ_
*Don Lush Sopi, Don Tome Karrica, Don Rrok Gjonlleshaj* dhe *Don Robert Jakaj*

----------


## eVerteta

Flm per kete lajm, sepse me kete tregon se Kisha Katolike organizon edhe manifestime kulturore-argetuese per te rinjte.

Suksese famullise me te forte..!!!

----------


## NoName

sivjet do fitojne *Shqiponjat* e Pejes  :i qetë:

----------


## NoName

Turneu perfundoj me sukses 
dhe renditja perfundimtare ishte kjo:


*1. Peja  

2. Budisalci

3. Stublla*


_ps. me vone do te sjelli edhe ca foto._

----------

